# Emergency sick hen please help



## mavis4 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi I was wondering if you could help me determine what is wrong with my hen. 
( he's 1 year and 1/2 and is a blue bell ) 

So on the 4th of February my hen laid and egg with no shell however it was still sort of an egg if you know what i mean. It was hard and not squishy and it also had a bit of his ' insides ' on it. I'm not too sure what it was. so once he passed that she really perked up and starting acting his normal self again. So its been 2 weeks since that egg and it was the last time she has laid so she hasn't laid a egg for two weeks. A week after the last egg we took her to the vets. They gave her some metacam and batryil. It did absolutly nothing to be honest she stayed the exact same. I then started to bathe her daily with warm water and epsom salts as well as giving her calcium tablets. she still hasn't perked up and still hasn't laid an egg.

SYMPTOMS:
•Lethargic
•Not eating much
•Runny and few poos
•Not much energy
•Hunched up

If you know what's wrong with her or how to treat it I would really appreciate it. Thanks, Ella x


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would put her on an anticoccidial right away. Because it's the most common ailment with those symptoms. The other possibilities are egg impaction (stuck), internal laying (hard full abdomen), worms* (treat with Valbazen) . I have a hen who's done that a few times, laid some kind of unfinished egg, and didn't improve until I used a gloved oiled finger and gave her an internal . She passed the rest of the egg the next day and was fine. But she's done that twice.

I always keep some foley catheters and a few syringes of different sizes for meds and emergency feedings. I get them on amazon and they are the perfect size. I like to know that they are getting enough fluid and the meds without guessing.
Let me know how you make out.


----------



## mavis4 (Feb 18, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I would put her on an anticoccidial right away. Because it's the most common ailment with those symptoms. The other possibilities are egg impaction (stuck), internal laying (hard full abdomen), worms* (treat with Valbazen) . I have a hen who's done that a few times, laid some kind of unfinished egg, and didn't improve until I used a gloved oiled finger and gave her an internal . She passed the rest of the egg the next day and was fine. But she's done that twice.
> 
> I always keep some foley catheters and a few syringes of different sizes for meds and emergency feedings. I get them on amazon and they are the perfect size. I like to know that they are getting enough fluid and the meds without guessing.
> Let me know how you make out.


Where can I get some of the anticoccidial fast ?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

mavis4 said:


> Where can I get some of the anticoccidial fast ?


If you are in Great Britain, I recommend Baycox or Coxoid. For worming, I recommend Flubenvet.

If you are in the US; Corid for cocci, valbazen for worms.


----------



## mavis4 (Feb 18, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> If you are in Great Britain, I recommend Baycox or Coxoid. For worming, I recommend Flubenvet.
> 
> If you are in the US; Corid for cocci, valbazen for worms.


Is the coxoid the pigeon. If it is I'm guessing it's safe for chickens ?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

mavis4 said:


> Is the coxoid the pigeon. If it is I'm guessing it's safe for chickens ?


Of course it's safe for chickens. I wouldnt recommend if it wernt safe. Coxoid contains amprolium, it is not an antibiotic. It is a thiamine blocker.
https://poultrykeeper.com/poultry-medication/coxoid-coccidiosis/


----------

